# Comment forcer physiquement l'éjection d'un CD ?



## yr_75 (21 Novembre 2005)

Maa machine ? L'Alubook&#8230; Merci !


----------



## Morax (21 Novembre 2005)

tu redemarre en gardant ta souris enfoncé...

et voila le travail.

bonne soirée a toi


----------



## yr_75 (21 Novembre 2005)

Morax a dit:
			
		

> tu redemarre en gardant ta souris enfoncé...
> 
> et voila le travail.



Et quand on n'a pas de souris ?


----------



## clavel (21 Novembre 2005)

Après avoir testé les solutions classiques :
clic appuyé sur la souris lors du démarrage,
bouton d'éjection enfoncé lors du démarrage,
logiciel gratuit Eject qui se place dans la barre de menus,
j'en suis revenu aux deux meilleures solutions à mes yeux :
- soit Ulititaires de disque : si le CD ou DVD y apparait, on peut alors l'éjecter,
- sinon, ce qui a toujours fonctionné : lancer Toast, et faire menu Graveur / Ejecter le disque !


----------



## yr_75 (21 Novembre 2005)

Merci  En fait, j'ai redémarré (il s'agissait, je m'en aperçois maintenant, d'un mini-CD uniquement compatible PC) et il s'est éjecté tout seul.  :rose: 
PS : il semble que le logiciel "Eject" ne soit pas compatible mac.


----------



## Polapple (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir!!

Je fais remonter ce vieux vieux post, mais j'ai le même souci, et c'est assez urgent alors je ne prends pas le temps de voir si il y a déjà un sujet ouvert, je suis désolée!!
Je viens d'acheter Virus Barrier, ce matin-même. J'ai inséré le CD dans mon MacBook Pro et là il fait un gros bruit pendant plusieurs minutes puis éjecte le CD. CD non reconnu sur le bureau. Je réessaye, et il fait encore plus de bruit, genre il va s'envoler! Il le réejecte... Et moi assez bête, après navoir rien trouvé d'intéressant sur le site de Intego, je réessaye... Et ça fait 10min qu'il fait un bruit horrible de petite alarme et que le CD ne sort plus, aucun moyen!! J'ai peur de péter mon lecteur, help!!


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Novembre 2009)

Ya t il d'autres techniques QUAND L'ORDI EST DEJA ALLUMÉ ?
généralement mon disque n'est meme plus reconnu pendant et après l'effacement d'un dvd rw depuis utilitaire de disque.

Toast n'a rien changé.


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Mars 2010)

j'ai posé une question me semble t il


----------



## le20sur20 (9 Mars 2010)

ET DEMANDE UNE REPONSE !!!!!


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

le20sur20 a dit:


> ET DEMANDE UNE REPONSE !!!!!



oui generalement quand on pose une question c'est pour demander une réponse.
Nous sommes donc d'accord.

Mais... depuis novembre dernier tu n'as pas trouvé de solution?


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

le20sur20 a dit:


> ET DEMANDE UNE REPONSE !!!!!



et puis quand on lit ca, demandé comme ca, ca donne pas envie de te preter attention.
desolé je passe mon chemin, comme beaucoup feront... un forum, c'est pas une hotline, on est pas a ton pite !

0sur20 mon gars !


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2010)

Et demander une réponse 4 mois après


----------



## ben206stras (9 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais... depuis novembre dernier tu n'as pas trouvé de solution?



Apparemment la solution n'a pas trouvé le chemin depuis novembre dernier...


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2010)

Bof ..... encore quelques mois de patience parce que le questionneur ne semble pas pressé


----------



## ben206stras (10 Mars 2010)

Ca ne devait pas être un cd emprunté à la médiathèque


----------



## le20sur20 (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous .
Avant de commencer je tiens à m'excuser pour mon absence sur ce topic qui a été assez longue. J'espère n'avoir offensé personne en ne repondant pas plus tot.

non j'ai pas trouvé de solution et si vous avez une idée n'hésitez pas


----------



## ben206stras (27 Mars 2010)

Une éjection par itune ?


----------



## chafpa (27 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> c'est pas une hotline


C'est quoi une hotline sur Mac ?

Rigolez pas, suis jeune switcheur, par la date pas par l'âge :hein:


----------



## le20sur20 (20 Avril 2010)

ok merci pour vos reponses. I tune semble encore être pas mal. Je quitte ce topic... A TOUT JAMAIS


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (22 Septembre 2010)

Dis donc faut que t'arrêtes la caféine toi... :mouais:


----------



## jb104 (22 Septembre 2010)

ou autre chose


----------



## Xava83 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un problème pour éjecter le CD. C'est un CD de jeux vidéo, j'arrive à le lire et à jouer normalement, mais impossible de l'éjecter.
J'ai tout essayé : redémarrage + touche éject, redémarrage + touche pad, éject par itunes, l'utilitaire de disque ne le reconnaît pas, et l'icone CD n'apparait pas sur le bureau.. rien n'y fait. Quand je fais ces actions, j'ai un petit bruit du lecteur et c'est tout..
Il semble que le lecteur CD marche, mais il y a un problème inconnu :/

Je suis un peu dépité par Mac. Mon Mac, acheté à la FNAC, a déjà connu 2 retours en SAV (si ce n'est pas trois), et la FNAC a fini par tout me changer sur le dernier SAV, dont le lecteur qui ne marchait pas. Seulement, maintenant il n'est plus sous garantie... Je ne sais pas quoi faire, si quelqu'un avait une solution, ce serait génial.

Ma machine est un Macbook pro, version os 10.5.8, et lecteur disque HL-DT-ST DVDRW GSA-S10N.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## KERRIA (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai pas tout lu..( que la question d'origine) pas le temps...mais sur mon MBP , lorsque cela m'arrive, j'appuie sur la touche située sous le "trackpad" au redémarrage de la bête...enfin pour moi ça a toujours fonctionné ainsi....

Bon Noël à tous


----------



## kam1000 (30 Mai 2011)

Juste pour dire que mon lecteur de macbook n'éjecte plus les CD ou DVD depuis bien longtemps mais j'ai une petite astuce qui marche à chaque fois. Si ça peut aider certains d'entre vous...

Je glisse une feuille de bloc (plié en deux histoire qu'elle rentre sans se tordre) juste à l'entrée (style 3cm dedans)du lecteur et j'incline vers l'arrière légèrement mon mac. J'appuye sur la touche d'éjection et il sort nickel! Je pense qu'il a du se prendre un choc une fois qui a du désaligner le lecteur de la sortie bref pour moi ça marche.

Bonne journée à vous!


----------

